# Michaels -- 50% off all floral and greenery (Tues 2/28 - Sat 3/4)



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thought I'd add that they also have on sale this week (40% off) Gemmy LED Lightshow projector spots and screw-in bulbs (kaleidoscope style) as well as Ashland vintage "filament" style bulbs (incandescent). I posted a few pics of these here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/169114-michaels-2017-a.html#post2105498

BTW you can always use a 40% off Michaels coupon to buy these at this price but normally you are limited to one item per coupon per day, so this sale can save you multiple trips in for the same price.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the good deals GoS!. The projection/kaleidoscope lights has new pink/fuschia one, its actually quite nice.


----------

